# Fehler bei "emerge --sync", bzw. "layman -S" ?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

emerge --sync bringt bei mir am Ende folgende Fehlermeldung:

"[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf"

Wenn ich nun die Datei von Hand anlege funktioniert "emerge --sync"

Mache ich dann aber ein "layman -S" wird das Verzeichnis "/usr/portage/layman" wieder gelöscht.

Wo liegt da der Fehler?

----------

## Max Steel

In deiner make.conf: Die Zeile muss evtl auf /usr/local/portage umgelenkt werden. Oder layman in der /etc/layman.conf bearbeitet werden. (Ich würds bei /usr/local/portage/layman lassen.

----------

## 3PO

Meine make.conf sieht so aus:

```
.....

source /usr/portage/layman/make.conf

PORT_LOGDIR="/log/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage/myoverlays/"

.....
```

Das müsste doch passen, oder?

----------

## Max Steel

/usr/portage/layman gibt es nicht, wenn dann /usr/portage/local/layman

/usr/portage hat in der PORTDIR_OVERLAY nichts zu suchen. In der PORTDIR darf das rein

Wie sieht deine /etc/layman/layman.cfg aus?

Meine ist so:

```
storage   : /usr/local/portage/layman

cache     : %(storage)s/cache

local_list: %(storage)s/overlays.xml

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

nocheck  : yes
```

In meiner make.conf steht dann folgendes:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/eigen/"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

und die layman-make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/local/portage/layman/oss-overlay

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"
```

----------

